# Vetzel's Diablo



## Mindy Rundell (Dec 20, 2012)

Recently put this dog down due to old age, would love another puppy along these same blood lines. Anyone out there that has this or can help me find a pup? I can post a pedigree if needed. Thank you for your help.


----------

